# Post your profession



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

What is your profession or a creative name for your job.

I am a finacial asset collector (repo man) and I love it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Quilter.  

Quilt Artist
Textile Artist
Fiber Artist
Artist
(There are endless discussions in the quilt world on what to call ourselves.)


Betsy


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a Registered Nurse and Associate Professor and do some writing for Nursing Textbooks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I make stuff up. Good times.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Mother of many, wife of one, improving the planet one fabulous kid at a time


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

human being living life.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

cheerio said:


> What is your profession or a creative name for your job.
> 
> I am a finacial asset collector (repo man) and I love it


What do you love about repossessing peoples property?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

hairstylist for 36 years now. still love it


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Po-lice
Sergeant
Sarge
Cop
Donut Police
popo
pig
bacon
dare bear
inspector gadget

20 years so far...


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

I am a Domestic Engineer with an on going education in early childhood development...AKA...stay-at-home-mom...slacker moocher good for nothin...so the hubby calls me with love


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> What do you love about repossessing peoples property?


It's not yours if you don't pay for it...

I am an executive assistant to a custom home builder.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Regardless, I don't see what is to LOVE about repossessing. It's like loving being a collections agent. *shudder*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Regardless, I don't see what is to LOVE about repossessing. It's like loving being a collections agent. *shudder*


Fortunately, since cheerio loves it, you don't have to worry about doing the job so I guess that makes it win-win for everyone.

Me, I'm a registered nurse and editor of two professional nursing journals. Plus I do writing consultation and professional editing. And I write grants. And consult on research. And so on...

L


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to be a Registered Nurse.  I worked in CVICU for 15 years, and Oncology 5 years, and childrens inpatient psyc for 3.  (That list is backwards, psyc 1st, then oncology-retired from CVICU).  Really shouldn't post before finishing coffee.  Now I teach second grade.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I talk to computers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I talk to computers.


Don't we all? I hear my husband talk to our computer every time he tries to write one of his infrequent emails.

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I work for the Clerk's Office, U.S. District Court -- official "title" is Courtroom Deputy.  I have worked there 28 years and love it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't we all?


Yeah, but, does the computer talk back?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Former: Tax Preparer, Waitress, Retail Salesperson, Health Club Manager

Retired: Administrative Assistant/Office Manager/Software Trainer.

Full-time wife/mom/grandma/aunt/friend! 

Would like to go back to school.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My title is Clinical Information Specialist which sounds great. I'm a computer instructor of electronic medical records. Been in the training field for 21 years.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I am an Electronic Resources Librarian. That means I am a librarian without the bun, glasses on a chain, or my finger constantly over my mouth saying "SHHHHHH"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Contractor to the Federal Government - work for General Dynamics (actually originally worked for Veridian - and yes we see a DIRECT link to Veridian Dynamics - even the logo).
I am a Project Management Institute (PMI) certified Project Management Professional (PMP).
And I have spent most of my career working with Data Communications.

My friends used to call me a programmer.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Contractor to the Federal Government - work for General Dynamics (actually originally worked for Veridian - and yes we see a DIRECT link to Veridian Dynamics - even the logo).
> I am a Project Management Institute (PMI) certified Project Management Professional (PMP).
> And I have spent most of my career working with Data Communications.
> 
> My friends used to call me a programmer.


Hey, my Husband also works for GD. He is a compliance manager and works with the government auditors! Small world.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

retired 
WOO WOO WOO WOOO


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a cartographer of topographical maps.  Sounds impressive... reality is I sit at a computer all day and move little lines and text around on the screen to give a map a better appearance.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Fortunately, since cheerio loves it, you don't have to worry about doing the job so I guess that makes it win-win for everyone.
> 
> Me, I'm a registered nurse and editor of two professional nursing journals. Plus I do writing consultation and professional editing. And I write grants. And consult on research. And so on...
> 
> L


How is that? There is only repo man in the world?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yeah, but, does the computer talk back?


You're scaring me, Jeff. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're scaring me, Jeff.


That just proves how smart you are.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Former job: Technical Support Goddess at Philadelphia's then-largest Internet Service Provider. Yes, that was my title - the company owner insisted that the FBI and Secret Service use that title when referencing me or my position in several investigations we provided information for.

Current paying job: Small animal veterinarian in private practice, aka "animal doctor," or "greedy bitch," depending on one's point of view apparently.

Current nonpaying jobs: mother, wife, domestic engineer, knitter, chef, homework assistant, landscaper, etc etc


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am an accountant without a job


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Former medical/legal secretary turned SAHM.  Kids are out of the nest now and I love being a SAHK (stay at home Kindler), letting DH "keep" me in the manner to which I wish to become accustomed!  I keep my toe in the water as a legal secretary by helping out at DH's office at least one day a week so I have a small paycheck to help support my kindle habit.  I'm also a State Secretary for a masonic organization that raises funds for diabetes research.

I'm so impressed with all of you that have time intensive jobs of love and necessity that still find time to be part of this community!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am an author, a retired-Director of Marketing, and my day-job now (every author has one) is a Cash Application Specialist, to which I should be posting cash right now instead of communing with my fellow Kindlezens.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

EMS Engineer designing control systems to take over the world -- errr, or at least the power grid.  

Actually didn't someone once say he who had the power controlled the world. Oh different power huh? Oh well. 

Actually my systems are the ones that make all your digital clocks blink frequently!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Formerly: Dental Assistant aka CDA (Retired when I had my children)
Formerly: Teacher's Assistant and Secretary for the School Dept. (Loved the kids; hated the adults)
*Currently: * 6 years now: Office Manager at an Auto Body Repair Shop (*Love it*...) I'm by myself and nobody bothers me. Love working with all the figures and balancing the books.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I'm a newspaper copy editor (er, for now ... hoping my paper is around for awhile longer!). I went to part-time work when my first was born 2 years ago.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sounds liek KindleBoard could be used as a networking site also, watch out Facebook and Myspace


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I am a freelance writer specializing in gardening, crime, and tech/gadget/internet writing. I write a weekly column on security for one website, blog for two others, and am a Gardening and Houseplants/Urban Gardening editor for two more. I also cover the NY Crime beat for yet another website. I also have my own blog and I'm writing a novel. I also recently got to interview Peter Tork of the Monkees, which was a blast. I've been a fan since the age of 6. 

My other job is as a website moderator for MTV. Yeah that can be pretty darn interesting...LOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mostly unemployed, sometimes doing free-lance server-side web development (mostly PHP and MySQL), spending my life savings from the last 30 years, most of which was in software/system testing and QA (and which had given me a severe case of burn-out), all while trying to figure out what I really want to be when I grow up.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> retired
> WOO WOO WOO WOOO


Yep! {Going Woo Woo! right along with you!}
Patrisha


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

My full-time job is in Software testing/QA.  That is the job that pays the bills so I can the stuff I *really* like to do, which is working part-time as an Interpretive Guide at the zoo.  I also volunteer as a Docent at the zoo.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Anita, I'd love to be a docent at a zoo! Good for you. (The nearest zoos are both 100 miles away, so that lets that out for me. Zoos are among my favorite places to be, though.)

I'm a teacher. Have taught for 29 years, but have recently decided to retire and teach half-time (4 mornings a week). I'm looking forward to having much more time to read, thanks to my Kindle 2, which was the best Mother's Day gift ever (from my wonderful daughters and husband).


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Manager of Quality Control aka.... she who gets all the


Spoiler



shit


 tossed her way 

But actually I love turning the situations around


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a Virtual School Teacher/Homeschool.  I am also a stay-at-home mom.  I was able to do the two things I've always wanted to do.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Neversleeps. Does that mean you teach virtues? I would be bad at that. I, who have a table reserved ringside in hell (or so I've been told by the best of authorites).

Edward C. "Miss Chatty" Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Neversleeps. Does that mean you teach virtues? I would be bad at that. I, who have a table reserved ringside in hell (or so I've been told by the best of authorites).
> 
> Edward C. "Miss Chatty" Patterson


Actually the site I'm connected with is a Virtual School....some classes are live. I do teach virtues though.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I work for the Clerk's Office, U.S. District Court -- official "title" is Courtroom Deputy. I have worked there 28 years and love it.


Well, well, well, what a small world we have here. I was an assistant U.S. attorney working with courtroom deputies (and security officers) for many a year - but that is all behind me now and I play, play, play!!

"OYEZ, OYEZ, OYEZ, all rise - the honorable court, Judge ------- presiding." --- Don't miss it for one minute!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Retired.

Formerly:

Design Draftsman
Graphic Artist
Technical writer and editor
Document Control specialist
Drafting Supervisor
Network manager
Regulatory Agency Compliance Specialist
and amateur musician.

Mike


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I homeschool my 2 teenagers, which makes me a Teacher.
I self-publish my novels, which makes me a Writer/Publisher.
I work part time at a convenience store, which makes me Crazy.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I work for y'all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Well, well, well, what a small world we have here. I was an assistant U.S. attorney working with courtroom deputies (and security officers) for many a year - but that is all behind me now and I play, play, play!!


You play is right! You get to meet Hugh Jackman in ski shops and make Leslie jealous!

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Unemployed* musician/legal word processing operator/legal secretary


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Corporate Lobbyist!  Yahoo!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You play is right! You get to meet Hugh Jackman in ski shops and make Leslie jealous!
> 
> L


Oh, by the way, Hugh called and he sends big, slobbery kissies to you!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Freelance graphic designer specializing in doing cover design, interior layout and formatting, book trailers, and more, for authors. Also a writer and author myself with my own small press. Also forum administrator, website designer, hopeless geek, and forum jockey.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Oh, by the way, Hugh called and he sends big, slobbery kissies to you!


He has you on speed dial on your cellphone??!!

L


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Village Idiot


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Village Idiot


Now that's a professional I've always looked up to and admired.

Ed P


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Soon to be mom, I hope I become professional at it! 

I guess its sink or swim so I better learn fast lol Luckily I have my mom 1 exit away and 3 sisters so I will have some help during my training period.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Inventory Control Manager in a distribution center for catalog/internet apparel company.

Sometimes, it becomes inventory "out of control".  It is certainly never boring.  

I particularly enjoy the systems side of it.  But changing all the systems at one time last summer was a little too much.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

cheerio said:


> What is your profession or a creative name for your job.
> 
> I am a finacial asset collector (repo man) and I love it


I'm a security officer and a communications officer, which means I'm a guard some days and answer phones and type on others. I really enjoy it. Didn't start this line of work until I was 53.


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Most of my adult life, I was a programmer, specializing in digital imaging for scientific applications (I developed a program that is sort of like Photoshop for biologists).

Now I do energy efficiency consulting - people pay me to come to their house and tell them what's wrong with it and how to make it more comfortable, efficient and safe. It's a great vocation because I get to use my trouble-shooting abilities on every job and I'm helping to improve people's lives.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

tedsan:

My hat's off to you.

In all humility
Ed Patterson


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Poverty Law attorney - I use my legal skills to make access to justice and our legal system more accessible to people living in poverty.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

CPA in public practice.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A&P mechanic , interior installation specialist on 25 to 50 million dollar Biz Jets, including ones for Jimmy Buffet and Kenny Chesney.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

*unemployed* Administrative Assistant. = more Kindle time


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Speech Pathologist in a hospital.

Yogini


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Newspaper copy editor (part time since my kids were born).


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Full time wife & mom.
Plant nursery owner/operator December to mid June.
Slum lord to college students Aug. to May.
Beach Bum mid June to mid August.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Pet Sitter in my home!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I work for the Clerk's Office, U.S. District Court -- official "title" is Courtroom Deputy. I have worked there 28 years and love it.


OMG. I want to be a Courtroom Deputy!! Such an awesome job. So hard to get.

Certified Court Reporter, free lance for 17 years, and now I have an official position.
deb


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, my job title at my paying job is Emergency Communications Dispatcher 2, aka police/fire dispatcher, 911 etc... Basically I get to tell folks like *wilsondm2* where to go  I've work at a consolidated dispatch center and we dispatch over 40 police & fire agencies and answer all of their emergency & non emergency calls. Going on 15 years in July.

My non paying job is Foster Home Coordinator for Golden Gate Basset Rescue.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Weaver, spinner, fiber artist.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Registered Nurse. I work with soldiers which I love!


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Software Trainer and Independent Consultant.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Well, my job title at my paying job is Emergency Communications Dispatcher 2, aka police/fire dispatcher, 911 etc... Basically I get to tell folks like *wilsondm2* where to go  I've work at a consolidated dispatch center and we dispatch over 40 police & fire agencies and answer all of their emergency & non emergency calls. Going on 15 years in July.
> 
> My non paying job is Foster Home Coordinator for Golden Gate Basset Rescue.


hehehe - thats why one of my duties is supervisor of communications!

I have that bumpersticker on my wall pocket outside my door - "Dispatchers tell cops where to go"


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just found this thread and have enjoyed reading...I was a mechanical engineer out of college, went into environmental engineering and ended up as a safety and environmental health manager before quitting to stay at home with our three kiddos.  We have some special needs at home, so being here has been very rewarding and difficult all wrapped up in one!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a solutions analyst (I solve software issues for people) and freelance proofreader.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Complaint Evaluator. Whee.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I can't believe how many replies i got so far, keep them coming


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

CONGRATS Cheerio on your 100th post!  Keep 'em coming!

I'd give you sparklers and balloons but have no idea how


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Inventory Management retired now a Kindle addict!


----------

